# TX200 de Electronics DIY (con imagenes y muestra de sonido)



## DavidGuetta (Feb 27, 2011)

Hola amigos, abro en un nuevo tema el transmisor ''TX200'' de Electronics DIY. Les dejo el enlace del diagrama del circuito.

http://electronics-diy.com/img/TX200.jpg

Les prometi imagenes del circuito. Aca están las imagenes, y además una muestra de audio tomada directamente desde el emisor, la cancion es Memories de David Guetta. En principio probe el tx con un bc548, pero el oscilador se negaba a oscilar, a ratos lo hacia, y la etapa de salida calentaba como  ... ademas la calidad de audio fue pobre.
El problema del calor en el Transistor de salida se soluciona solamente con poner los BF199, único reemplazo es el BF198 (que es el que encontre en el local e instale en mi tx) ademas, la calidad de audio mejoro bastante, tanto asi que el audio era digno de una emisora de fm comercial con su procesador de audio. (no tengo procesador de audio )

La mustra de audio completa la tuve que subir en el siguiente link, ya que en el foro el archivo es grande para subirlo.


http://www.4shared.com/audio/qeqH4Ptw/TX200.html


----------



## fer_jazz (May 25, 2011)

Muy buena calidad de audio.


----------



## lsedr (May 25, 2011)

Yo lo hice y me dio excelentes resultados, buena calidad de audio...


----------



## DavidGuetta (May 25, 2011)

Es cierto que es muy buena, me dejo bastante sorprendido, eso que este transmisor no es con diodo varicap. Isedr lo hicieste recien?


----------



## lsedr (May 27, 2011)

mumish13 dijo:


> Es cierto que es muy buena, me dejo bastante sorprendido, eso que este transmisor no es con diodo varicap. Isedr lo hicieste recien?



hace como 1 año que lo hice,  y funcionó bien....

pero luego hice uno que me daba mas potencia con solo 2 transistores C456


----------



## DavidGuetta (May 27, 2011)

mmm... tienes el esquematico?


----------



## Tavo (Jul 17, 2011)

Hola, que tal... Tengo una pregunta:

Estaba viendo el diagrama esquemático, y me encuentro con una "sorpresa" al ver esa bobina variable... 
La duda viene porque en la mayoría de los TX más populares, el oscilador (tanque LC) se hace con una bobina fija y un capacitor variable, pero en este caso es al revés.

Estaría bueno si alguien me puede explicar como se construye esa bobina variable.

Muchas gracias de antemano.

Saludos!


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jul 17, 2011)

No es necesario que la bobina sea variable, es mas que nada por la conveniencia ya que los trimmers o condensadores variables en algunas partes no son faciles de hallar... y a veces su ajuste puede ser algo complicado.

Sin embargo se puede emplear un condensador variable y una bobina fija como tu dices, simplemente por el hecho de cambiarle el valor de uno de los componentes del circuito LC se puede variar la frecuencia.

Saludos

[PD] En mi version use los dos componentes del circuito LC totalmente fijos. Variaba la frecuencia comprimiendo o expandiendo la bobina con un mondadientes o un lapiz


----------



## Tavo (Jul 18, 2011)

Gracias por responder.

Revisando entre mi chatarra, encontré una bobina variable ideal para el circuito. Se me ocurre que para una mejor calibración, podría poner ambos componentes (L + C) variables, cosa de poder hacer un ajuste fino de frecuencia.

Mumish, vos tendrás un diseño de circuito impreso para este emisor? Por que de lo contrario voy a tener que hacerlo... Y voy a estar bastante tiempo, porque estos diseños son delicados...

Si me podrías facilitar algún diseño bueno, estaría muy agradecido.

Saludos!


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jul 18, 2011)

Con un condensador y bobina variables lograras mayor recorrido de frecuencia, y con la bobina variable claramente se puede hacer una especie de ''sintonia fina''. Muy buena idea Tavo...


En cuanto al PCB, lamentablemente no tengo ningun cto impreso.... es que una version lo hice con el metodo manhattan y la otra la hice con un circuito ''tallado'' con un cuchillo para poder hacer las pistas encima de una placa virgen. En la pagina aparece el circuito armado en PCB pero no hay ninguna imagen con el trazado de las pistas, que pena que no la pongan ahi. Lo más conveniente para mi y para todos es armarlo con el clasico metodo del lapiz indeleble y acido cloruro ferrico.

Saludos


----------



## Tavo (Jul 18, 2011)

Hola Mumish.

Ya que no hay diseño de PCB, en este momento me estoy encargando de hacerlo. Pero me surgieron unas dudas:

*1)* No tengo ningún transistor BF199 ni similar (tampoco tengo BF198).
Qué reemplazo podré poner ahí? Tengo 2N2222 (Encapsulado TO-92), tengo 2N2218 encapsulado metálico, tengo varios NPN de propósito general... Se te ocurre algún reemplazo?

*2)* Armo este TX *por la calidad prometida*, pero en cuanto a potencia se queda medio corto, con 200mW no se hace mucho que digamos. Por este motivo, estoy considerando la idea de aumentar un par de volts la tensión de alimentación. Tengo una fuente de 13,8V 2A, perfectamente estabilizados y sin ruidos. Creés que podré alimentarlo con esa tensión?

*3)* Si es posible ese aumento de tensión en la alimentación, no se a cuánto escalará la potencia de salida, así a ojo estimo unos 400-500mA con suerte. Por eso pensaba colocar alguna otra etapa de amplificación a la salida, para lograr al menos 1W eficaz.

Te pregunto a vos porque conocés el Tx y creo que me podrías dar alguna mano con estas dudas.

Saludos!


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jul 18, 2011)

> 1) No tengo ningún transistor BF199 ni similar (tampoco tengo BF198).
> Qué reemplazo podré poner ahí? Tengo 2N2222 (Encapsulado TO-92), tengo 2N2218 encapsulado metálico, tengo varios NPN de propósito general... Se te ocurre algún reemplazo?



En la 2º version que hice use el 2N2222A y anduvo perfectamente. Usé los de encapsulado metalico. Transistores muy grandes no recomiendo...



> 2) Armo este TX por la calidad prometida, pero en cuanto a potencia se queda medio corto, con 200mW no se hace mucho que digamos. Por este motivo, estoy considerando la idea de aumentar un par de volts la tensión de alimentación. Tengo una fuente de 13,8V 2A, perfectamente estabilizados y sin ruidos. Creés que podré alimentarlo con esa tensión?



Si... es posible. No le veo limitaciones, salvo un buen disipador de calor soldado al 2º transistor 2N2222A.



> 3) Si es posible ese aumento de tensión en la alimentación, no se a cuánto escalará la potencia de salida, así a ojo estimo unos 400-500mA con suerte. Por eso pensaba colocar alguna otra etapa de amplificación a la salida, para lograr al menos 1W eficaz.



No creo que vaya a aumentar mucho la potencia de salida, yo en mi caso no le haye mucha diferencia de potencia entre 9V y 12V. 200mW no son para nada escasos, es más, con 100mW puedes excitar un 2N4427 para obtener como resultado 1W seguro.

Espero que esta ayuda sirva de harto...


----------



## Tavo (Jul 19, 2011)

Bueno, estuve consultando por otros lados, y veo que los transistores de este emisor pueden ser reemplazados por casi cualquier NPN de propósito general; pero en conveniencia, voy a usar los BC549C, porque estos son de bajo ruido y como la potencia de salida tampoco es mucha, son los transistores ideales.

Pensaba implementar algún tipo de disipador para el segundo transistor, con un pedazo de cañito de aluminio... Algo se me va a ocurrir, ya verás las imágenes. 

Respecto de la potencia de salida, como bien decías, con 100mW a la salida se puede exitar muy bien un 2N4427, aunque no tengo este transistor, pero tengo uno muy similar, el 2N3866. Es también de 1W (quizá un poco más) pero de más tensión (28VDC).

Te mantendré al tanto de los avances.

Saludos!


mumish13 dijo:


> Espero que esta ayuda sirva *de harto...*


No entiendo que quisiste decir.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jul 19, 2011)

Espero que funcione bien ese TX! pero insisto con la recomendacion de usar 2N2222A metálicos, porque se puede adosar mas facil un radiador que en transistores plasticos, disipan mejor el calor y funcionan muy bien a altas frecuencias, sobre todo si es VHF. Lo mejor de todo es que el 2222 es facilisimo de encontrar en cualquier lado, y es muy util en muchas aplicaciones.

El BC549 no se si funcionará bien a esas frecuencias, no tengo muy buena experiencia con esos transistores (por lo menos con el BC548), menos amplificando RF. Son mas bien para AF...



Tavo dijo:


> No entiendo que quisiste decir.



Que te sirva mucho


----------



## Tavo (Jul 19, 2011)

mumish13 dijo:


> Espero que funcione bien ese TX! pero insisto con la recomendacion de usar 2N2222A metálicos, porque se puede adosar mas facil un radiador que en transistores plasticos, disipan mejor el calor y funcionan muy bien a altas frecuencias, sobre todo si es VHF. Lo mejor de todo es que el 2222 es facilisimo de encontrar en cualquier lado, y es muy util en muchas aplicaciones.
> 
> El BC549 no se si funcionará bien a esas frecuencias, no tengo muy buena experiencia con esos transistores (por lo menos con el BC548), menos amplificando RF. Son mas bien para AF...
> 
> ...


Hola Mumish! Estaba esperando tu respuesta, jeje  ya me estaba poniendo impaciente 

Che, te cuento que recién acabo de venir de un lugar, y al fin pude conseguir 1 (al menos un) transistor 2N2222 *encapsulado metálico!!!* 
Este que conseguí pensaba usarlo para la etapa final del Tx, ya que es la que entrega la potencia en cuestión, creo que vendría a ser como un "mini" lineal...
Y para el oscilador, ya que no requiere entregar potencia, pensaba poner otro 2N2222 pero encapsulado plástico, o sea, el normal. *Que pensás?*

Al final, desistí del diseño de PCB porque me temía que las pistas iban a meter ruido, y además porque me gana la impaciencia. Entonces estoy considerando la posibilidad de hacerlo *bien prolijo* con el método Manhattan  (o algo así se llama).

Bueno, me voy porque tengo un amigo en casa y se está aburriendo de todo esto. 

Gracias por seguirme, pronto los avances.

Saludos che!


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jul 19, 2011)

Va a funcionar bien el 2N2222 plastico en tu oscilador... el 2222 metalico es preferible para la amplificacion de RF; además calienta plancha. Un buen disipador de cobre bien soldado al transistor lo dejará fresco en su trabajo. 

Saludos y adelante con el proyecto!


----------



## Tavo (Jul 21, 2011)

Bueno, acá estoy de vuelta.

Al final, decidí hacer un PCB manualmente con rotulador permanente (acá le llamamos marcador o fibra) sobre la placa, acomodando los componentes de la mejor forma posible y con un extenso plano de masa para evitar ruidos...

Lo bueno es que el Tx ANDA, funcionó perfecto, casi a la primera!! 
Solo un poco de registro a la bobina y capacitor variable y chan! Estaba emitiendo!

Lo que si, no se si es un inconveniente, pero por más que toco y toco los registros no lo logro subir de frecuencia. Por el momento, está emitiendo constantemente en 87.5Mhz, que me parece bastante poco... Yo pensaba emitir en los 90 y pico más o menos... 94 o 95 Mhz... 

Voy a ver que le puedo mejorar en el registro, tal vez se me ocurre disminuir el valor del capacitor variable y poner uno fijo, o uno en paralelo a ese... no lo se, ya veré.

Las fotos por el momento se las debo, porque hace rato se rompió la cámara!!  Así que, cuando consiga alguna cámara prestada les paso unas imágenes para que vean.

Estoy muy conforme con el emisor, la calidad de audio es realmente sorprendente!  
Pienso que con unos ajustes menores en el oscilador y una buen ecualizado de la señal podré montar algo medianamente decente para escuchar música todo el tiempo, en mi casa y en casa de un amigo que vive a 12 cuadras mas o menos... 

Me apasiona esto, me sorprende poder emitir "audio" al aire y recibirlo... jejeje, me encanta la RF.

Saludos!!
PS: Anímense a montar este emisor, no se van a arrepentir.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jul 21, 2011)

Me alegra saber que ese pedazo de TX anduviera a la primera! A mi igual me funciono a la primera, y lo he armado como unas 3-4 veces y he aprendido sus trucos, mañas, etc... 



> Lo que si, no se si es un inconveniente, pero por más que toco y toco los registros no lo logro subir de frecuencia. Por el momento, está emitiendo constantemente en 87.5Mhz, que me parece bastante poco... Yo pensaba emitir en los 90 y pico más o menos... 94 0 95 Mhz...



Quitale una vuelta a la bobina y elevarás la frecuencia unos tantos MHz. Eso si, con la bobina comprimida, prueba si la frecuencia da por los 90-95 MHz. Yo en mis pruebas con 5 Vueltas y un trimmer plastico color morado alcanzaba desde los 80-115 MHz (al ojimetro....)



> Me apasiona esto, me sorprende poder emitir "audio" al aire y recibirlo... jejeje, me encanta la RF



jaja me haces recordar el primer emisor que yo arme, inspirado en la radio FM que tenia mi colegio... sentia esa misma sensacion de que yo ''mandaba'' en mi propia radio y que podia escuchar todo lo que yo ponia en el computador... fue muy sorprendente!

Espero ver las fotos del TX a ver como quedo... Saludos!


----------



## yoluismi (Ago 3, 2011)

Hola, hasta hace nada he montado este transmisor, el cual me anduvo bien con los bf199, pero pase a ponerle unos 2N2219, esperando poder sacar alrededor de los 100-200 mw para poder excitar al 2N4427 o 2N3866 para montarlos con el amplificador que esta en otro post, pero nose si efectivamente tengo esa potencia con esos dos transistores o si tendria que poner otra etapa anterior al 2N4427 o 2N3866


----------



## Gilbertini (Sep 5, 2011)

Este proyecto es de la Revista Electronica Practica. No lo he montado, no se que tal funciona. Si alguien se anima teniendo los componentes vale probar. El TR de salida es de 1 wat (2N4427) aunque creo no lo llega a cumplir.
Datos de la bobina:
5 espiras con dos tomas intermedias,(ver figura) en la primera y seguna espira. El alambre a usar debe ser del plateado de 0.7 u 0.8 milimetros. El diametro de la bobina debe ser de 8mm.
Usa un VK200 y uno de 4.7 uH.
Ah, el circuito impreso de la imagen es que recomienda la revista, pero es preferible revisarlo bien, por cualquier fallo del diseñador; ya me pasó una vez con otro ckto.

Suerte


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Oct 18, 2011)

Yo tengo perfectamente probados varios transmisores empleando transistores de proposito general, más que anda BC548 y BC547, así que me parecen un reemplazo válido al BF199. Cuando encaré este tx por primera vez me constó conseguir los BF199 y cuando los conseguí... no funcionaban 

Así que para el oscilador no se necesita mucho... eso sí, recomendaría poner un regulador de voltaje para separar las etapas así el vfo no se ve afectado por el consumo del tr amplificador (o separador... como lo quieran ver).


----------



## Tavo (Oct 18, 2011)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> Yo tengo perfectamente probados varios transmisores empleando transistores de proposito general, más que anda BC548 y BC547, así que me parecen un reemplazo válido al BF199. Cuando encaré este tx por primera vez me constó conseguir los BF199 y cuando los conseguí... no funcionaban
> 
> Así que para el oscilador no se necesita mucho... eso sí, recomendaría poner un regulador de voltaje para separar las etapas así el vfo no se ve afectado por el consumo del tr amplificador (o separador... como lo quieran ver).


Revivió el tema. 

Cuando tenía intensiones de hacer este TX tampoco conseguí en su momento al BF199, y en reemplazo usé 2N2222 lindos, metálicos... anduvo bárbaro.
Lo sigo diciendo, hasta el cansancio: La calidad de este emisor es... IM-PRE-SIO-NAN-TE... 
Fue el primero que hice, y la verdad es que NADA tengo que envidiarle a las emisoras comerciales de esta ciudad!!! Con una buena ecualización, y un nivel de señal normal, el sonido es espectacular, sin ruidos, sin interferencias... Es realmente bueno.

Es una lástima que no sea Estéreo.

Todavía no perdí el gusto a la RF, pero en estos momentos ando complicado económicamente, y puse en "pause" a la electrónica por tiempo indefinido... 

Saludos!
PS: Hace cuestión de dos días casi me agarra un ataque de "sevalamierda" y pensaba encargar y comprar esto:
http://www.aareff.com/en/1w-pll-fm-transmitter-kit.htm

Realmente el precio es UN REGALO. Es para aprovechar, lástima que el dinero está destinado a otra cosa...


----------



## lsedr (Oct 18, 2011)

mumish13 dijo:


> mmm... tienes el esquematico?








mira aqui esta el que hice, funciona perfecto: y tiene buena potencia, cubri unos 3 km con este.http://www.electronics-lab.com/projects/rf/006/index.html


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Oct 18, 2011)

El tx que tenes entre ahí yo se que te gusta por como suena.. pero sacale el preenfasis y es uno más del monton en cuanto a sonido. El diseño está super probado así que es de fiar... Preocupate por meter un PLL así tenes control total sobre todas las frecuencias posibles en la banda. Una vez hecho eso, tirate por aumentar potencia... ya con potencia, podes poner una antenita en altura y tu cobertura debe ser decente... por último preocupate por el sonido.

Una de las cosas más frustrantes es hacer un transmisor que no funciona y el tuyo salió andando. Así que el resto es una papa.

No gastes en kits, hay cosas más simples que no tienen que envidiar al veronica.


----------



## Tavo (Ene 14, 2012)

Bueno gente, sinceramente disculpen por haberme colgado tanto tiempo con esto de la RF. Lo que me tiró abajo inmediatamente en estas cosas fue el hecho de haber armado el amplificador de 1W y que no funcionase ni un poquito. :enfadado:
Eso me puso de mal humor, y desde ahí no volví a tocar la RF...

Si todavía les interesa el tema, acá les muestro unas fotos de ambos montajes, el TX-200 y el ampli de 1W "no tune" posteado en el foro.
También van unas fotos del Dipolo que había hecho. Recién lo acabo de bajar del techo, y casi se me cae el mástil de 6 metros arriba del auto... 
Está un poco deteriorado porque piensen que tiene más de 6 meses allá arriba en la intemperie. Pronto lo voy a restaurar y subir nuevamente, pero con un caño más largo, de 8 metros. El techo de casa está a 6 metros del suelo.

Saludos.

PS: Mumish13 --> DavidGuetta  ¿Why?


----------



## DavidGuetta (Ene 14, 2012)

Jajaja me cambie de nombre hace 1 mes  

Bonito montaje el del TX200 ! aunque para mejor estabilidad de frecuencia cambia ese trimmer rojo por un condensador ceramico de unos 39-47pF aproximadamente (sabiendo que por lo que veo la bobina tiene solo 2 vueltas) y le varias la frecuencia con la bobina variable.

Saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 21, 2012)

pero... que manía tienen en pigue de haces las antenas con esos materiales... aca me trajeron cuatro hechas con la misma técnica...


----------



## Tavo (Ene 21, 2012)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> pero... que manía tienen en pigue de haces las antenas con esos materiales... aca me trajeron cuatro hechas con la misma técnica...


  

¿Y qué tiene de malo eso? Sinceramente no entiendo... 

Aviso que no me copié de ningún diseño, y menos de acá que no hay nada! Salió todo de mi imaginación.  Y bien que anduvo, *bastante bien.*

Saludos!


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 21, 2012)

no seas polvorita, pasa que un vecino tuyo me envió cuatro dipolos para "terminarlos", y están hechos con el mismo caño y también usó varilla roscada de la misma forma que vos para sujetarlo...

resolviste lo del amplificador?


----------



## Tavo (Ene 21, 2012)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> no seas polvorita, pasa que un vecino tuyo me envió cuatro dipolos para "terminarlos", y están hechos con el mismo caño y también usó varilla roscada de la misma forma que vos para sujetarlo...
> 
> resolviste lo del amplificador?


No seas tan cabrón, no quise ser polvorita.  Me interesaba saber qué es lo que veías mal en esa antena... porque si está mal construida o alguno de los materiales no es el indicado podría modificarla, ahora que la tengo abajo y al alcance...

Che, el problema del amplificador nunca lo pude resolver.
Para mi es todo un misterio, que querés que te diga...  

Lo revisé trescientas cincuenta mil ochocientas veintiocho veces y no encuentro el problema... Todo está correcto. Lo único que queda es sospechar del transistor (2N3866 original Motorola) o de la alimentación... será que necesita más tensión para amplificar? 

Porque fijate que este transistor no es de 13.8V, es de 28V... Por ahí supongo que podría necesitar más tensión para trabajar como corresponde...

Saludos!

PS: La verdad es que te agradecería muchísimo si me podrías echar un cable con este asunto. Cualquier persona que quiera ayudar, es bienvenida.

Ahí está parado el Tx, no lo pienso montar en gabinete hasta que no consiga hacer andar correctamente al ampli de 1W. Luego, si todo marcha bien, seguiría el 2SC1971 que también tengo, con 5W.


----------



## lsedr (Ene 21, 2012)

Tavo dijo:


> Lo revisé trescientas cincuenta mil ochocientas veintiocho veces y no encuentro el problema... Todo está correcto.



jajajaja no eres el primero al cual le sucede.

hace un tiempo compre un transistor de 5 W de hasta 130 mhz, para hacer un amplificador y lo hice tal como decia la hoja de datos original... le conecté un circuito transmisor de fm que daba un 1 W pero no funcionó..

echa la placa a la basura luego de gastar estaño y tiempo, pero recuperé las piezas.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 21, 2012)

No hay problema con tu antena... está bien, solo tenes que dar la correcta longitud a cada rama y listo. Respecto al lineal, revisá el foro, que vas a encontrar cosas que andan.


----------



## Dano (Ene 21, 2012)

Tavo dijo:


> No seas tan cabrón, no quise ser polvorita.  Me interesaba saber qué es lo que veías mal en esa antena... porque si está mal construida o alguno de los materiales no es el indicado podría modificarla, ahora que la tengo abajo y al alcance...
> 
> Che, el problema del amplificador nunca lo pude resolver.
> Para mi es todo un misterio, que querés que te diga...
> ...



Solo una cosa, cambia la madera por PVC o cualquier tipo de plástico, la madera absorbe humedad disipando energia en forma de calor. (mas cuando llueve).

Sobre el transistor es recontra probable que no te funcione por baja tensión.


----------



## faber235 (Sep 4, 2012)

Tavo dijo:


> No seas tan cabrón, no quise ser polvorita.  Me interesaba saber qué es lo que veías mal en esa antena... porque si está mal construida o alguno de los materiales no es el indicado podría modificarla, ahora que la tengo abajo y al alcance...
> 
> Che, el problema del amplificador nunca lo pude resolver.
> Para mi es todo un misterio, que querés que te diga...
> ...




Como dijo Dano, y me hizo caer porque no me habia dado cuenta que es madera lo que usaste, deberias usar algun material plastico que aunque no todos son buenos son mejor que la madera, sino montala sobre la madera pero con aisladores.


viendo la hoja de datos, necesitas 0.1 watt de excitacion para sacar 1 watt de salida con 28 volts

10db de ganancia, pero sin sintonizar no creo que llegue ni cerca. sorry si conseguis el 2n4427 podes usarlo con 12 volts y con la misma ganancia, posiblemente con el 2n2222 lo llegues a excitar, la otra solucion es probar con 28 volts en el ampli.

http://pira.cz/pdf/2N3866A.pdf

http://www.next.gr/components-datasheets/2N4427.pdf

lo que tambien es cierto y dijo Dano, en RF las cosas no son como se esperan muchas veces, aunque por las fotos el ampli esta muy bien armado

saludos


----------



## jrizzitano (Jun 16, 2015)

Hola podre reemplazar la bobina L2 por un inductor sin nucleo con 2,5 vueltas de unos 5mm de diametro?



Tavo dijo:


> Bueno gente, sinceramente disculpen por haberme colgado tanto tiempo con esto de la RF. Lo que me tiró abajo inmediatamente en estas cosas fue el hecho de haber armado el amplificador de 1W y que no funcionase ni un poquito. :enfadado:
> Eso me puso de mal humor, y desde ahí no volví a tocar la RF...
> 
> Si todavía les interesa el tema, acá les muestro unas fotos de ambos montajes, el TX-200 y el ampli de 1W "no tune" posteado en el foro.
> ...


----------



## elihu tovar junior 1985 (Mar 2, 2016)

Hola amigos del foro... Resulta que me decidi a hacer este transmisor por que la calidad de audio es muy buena. Pero tengo unas dudas que espero y con la ayuda de todos ustedes puedan ayudarme.

El problema con el que me encuentro es que la bobina ajustable no la encuentro. es posible remplazarla por esas bobinas que vienen en los radios esas de colores.

si es posible pueden explicarme como?.

y lo segundo es que en la pagina del creador de este transmisor presentan este diseño TX200 con pll ajustado por potenciometro.

que les parece? agradeceria sus opiniones y consejos gracias.

saludos:

Elihu tovar


----------

